# TomTom on iPhone - Anyone splashed out yet?



## Andy_Green (Oct 27, 2005)

Software was released yesterday, various versions from just UK/Ireland (£59.99) to Western Europe (£79.99). Anyone splashed out yet and tried it out? Dont think it'd replace a dedicated unit but for those times when you havent got the TomTom with you or for when your in a unfamiliar city think it could come in handy providing you can add custom POI's i.e. your hotel when visiting Europe on a city break etc.

App store link here.


----------



## leviathan_uk (Dec 4, 2008)

nope not yet i am waiting for the cradle as that is meant to be being bundled with the app


----------



## pdv40 (Sep 11, 2008)

£79.99 seems quite reasonable to me for the Western Europe map compared with the actual TT device which was a few hundred I think. Although my 16GB 3G is completely full already and there isn't much I want to delete of there, I'd be interested to hear more about the bundle and how it affects battery life etc. Would the cradle have a charging facility? That would probably seal the deal for me.


----------



## Andy_Green (Oct 27, 2005)

yeah the craddle looks good, taken from wired.com

'One piece of hardware, though, has our attention. It's the TomTom GPS unit, which will be one of the first accessories to hook into an application via the dock-connector. The "TomTom for iPhone" sticks onto the inside of your car window and acts as a charging cradle for the iPhone. It also provides a nice, loud (as in audible above the engine noise) sound output for turn-by-turn instruction and also lets you dial hands-free. And even more important, it gives "enhanced GPS performance", which we take to mean an extra antenna for picking up the satellite signals.'


----------



## k10lbe (Jun 10, 2009)

cradle is a good idea, wouldnt splash out £79.99 on the software personally tho !

mite sweet talk the tomtom rep when i next see him, he owes me a favour


----------



## pdv40 (Sep 11, 2008)

With one of those it's a done deal for me :thumb:


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Its not getting Fantastic reviews on the app store!

Ive got Navigon and yes the limited search with the post code is a pain but im sure they will sort that asap.

If they could take the best bits from both it would be great!

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

When will the cradle be released?


----------



## Andy_Green (Oct 27, 2005)

Grizzle said:


> When will the cradle be released?


theres been no indication of when its going to be released.

I'm just playing around with a 'trial' version of UK & Ireland TomTom now, first impressions are v.good.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Its seems expensive when you can get Co-Pilot for £26....and is as good if not better.

2 Guys i work with have it and i have seen it in action and is bloody good.

TomTom has some bugs in it like the screen time out isnt disabled...so the screen will shut off after the set time....which isnt good for an app that costs £60+ in my book.

As for the cradle you can buy just as good a cradle kits for circa the £15 mark and thats with a power supply too....tbh TomTom have priced this too high....I am waiting till next week and Co-Pilot is going on my 3G


----------



## APK (Oct 6, 2008)

The problem with the iphone is it can't multitask, so as soon as you get a call, you lose navigation, try crossing London and taking a couple of calls.


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Tried this on mine today. First impressions are good. But it's slow finding GPS signals!! Ahhh


----------



## RICHIE40 (Jul 9, 2007)

Just going to install it now, hope its better than the Navigon i just put on.


----------



## hue371 (Jul 19, 2008)

I downloaded CoPilot Live 8 and have used this driving from Dundee to York, the application was absolutely spot on with the directions.
Also when you receive an incoming call the navigation automatically resumes after the call. I would recommend this software especially at the bargain price.

Scott


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

£60 for software seems a bit much when you compare what you can get for £40 more

think tomtom one are circa £100 and you get software and unit!


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

p1tse said:


> £60 for software seems a bit much when you compare what you can get for £40 more
> 
> think tomtom one are circa £100 and you get software and unit!


A lot of people will probably pirate it!

I've got TomTom on my iPhone, it's great, but the voice does go quiet sometimes, and you have to turn the phone off and on to get it back. Also you have to make sure it's getting power from the car as the GPS drains the battery quite fast. Signal isnt the best! Co Pilot software on iPhone seems stronger in my opinion.


----------



## mikecc (Dec 10, 2007)

I downloaded it from installous and it's great, perhaps a bit slower than a real tomtom unit.

Mike.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

hue371 said:


> I downloaded CoPilot Live 8 and have used this driving from Dundee to York, the application was absolutely spot on with the directions.
> Also when you receive an incoming call the navigation automatically resumes after the call. I would recommend this software especially at the bargain price.
> 
> Scott


Yep I use my co-pilot all the time now the garmin 2610 has now been relegated to the bookshelf and will only be used on the BMW (bike) now.

You really cant fault Co-Pilot it blows the socks off Tom-Tom and is a small fraction of the price....and does everything better!

Save the extra and get Co-Pilot.....oh and if you have another iPhone regiseted on your iTunes you can put it on upto 4-5 devices on the one purchase....Sarah now has this on her iPhone too!


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Mike, didnt know you could get it from installous  I had to mess with permissions etc to get mine working.

Have you upgraded to OS 3.1, TomTom is much faster


----------



## mikecc (Dec 10, 2007)

Yeah I upgraded to 3.1. I downloaded Copilot from installous using the 2shared.com link and it turned out to be tomtom 

But i think you can still get tomtom working via it's proper link now.

Mike.


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

lol

from the comments above i'd get a proper sat nav and use that, the last thing you want to be doing driving is faffing round with the phone settings


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2006)

I have it but wont say what i paid for it


----------



## technics100 (Jul 9, 2008)

How are people getting this "trial version".. can someone PM me details.. Also do you need a jailbroken iphone for this?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2006)

mines not a trial its a full version but yes it requires jailbreaking and appsync


----------



## technics100 (Jul 9, 2008)

Thanks, I found a ipa file that I downloaded, how do I go about installing it on my iPhone?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2006)

Providing iphone is jailbroken and you have appsync or similar instaaled you can dro your .ipa into itunes it will install from there


----------



## technics100 (Jul 9, 2008)

OK, I have jailbroken my iphone and installed "installous" and I can find tomtom etc and other apps on 2shared.com, but I cannot get them to download. when the link page appears I click the "save file to your PC - click here" button but it just downloads a 4kb file and not the ipa file. can someone help?


----------



## mikecc (Dec 10, 2007)

Thats strange :S

Try another link? Like I said before, if you search for Copilot using installous and download it from the 2shared link it's actually tomtom! Thats how i did mine...

Mike.


----------



## technics100 (Jul 9, 2008)

OK, I got tomtom working, by copying the IPA file across to the phone using winscp. then installing. I also got copilot working through installous.. cheers for the help


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2006)

technics100 said:


> OK, I have jailbroken my iphone and installed "installous" and I can find tomtom etc and other apps on 2shared.com, but I cannot get them to download. when the link page appears I click the "save file to your PC - click here" button but it just downloads a 4kb file and not the ipa file. can someone help?


IM guessing all youre downloading is the torrent file, try installing utorrent first and then redownload the torrent file


----------



## willrob60 (Aug 7, 2009)

my mate got it for 50 and is well impressed with it, not as good as my nokia navigator though


----------



## enigma1992 (Mar 11, 2007)

I'm considering this for my 3gs - here's a comparison against a real tom tom;






For me, it's just one less piece of kit to carry around. I currently have my phone, my works phone, a navigation unit. Combining two together is a good idea.


----------



## smiffie (Aug 14, 2009)

Really considering an iphone after seeing everything thats being made available, with the cradle looks a great piece of kit. I'm currently using a blackberry storm which is a fnatastic phone.


----------

